# Shot trainer vs. Foremaster



## nezach (Dec 23, 2011)

Check this thread at archery interchange: http://www.archery-interchange.net/f10/astra-shot-trainer-53782/


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not sure about the shot trainer, but I can tell you the Formaster and accompanying manual are two things EVERY serious recurve target archer should learn to use. An incredible bang for your buck.

John


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

I have the shot trainer and a home-made formaster style device. I definitely prefer the shot trainer. The main advantage is that I can cycle between using the trainer one end, get that back muscle feeling, and then unhook, take off the loop, and put down an end to reinforce that feeling, and then easily re-attach the loop the next end. Its definitely faster.

In terms of comfort, the only problem I had with my 1st generation trainer is that the straps around the arm were quite thin and dug into my arm around the elbow and caused some skin burn and bruising, so I devised a simple plate to slip under that to distribute the forces more evenly. I gave them some rather comprehensive feedback in my review of it, and from what I've seen, they have made the strap a tiny bit wider to help with that.


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

I purchased a shot trainer for my daughter to try out and she really likes it. The only negative I can say about it is when you first set it up, try to be prepared for the unexpected. Have all of the clips and clasps on the side away from your face. We had my daughter what we thought was properly adjusted, we gave it a 'full on' test and it really slapped around.

So what I would suggest is put it where you think it should be, and then sinch it up about another inch or inch and a half and then give it a go.

Once you are set up properly there is NO slapping around and your arrows will only fly about 4 or 5 feet, and the only maintenance you have to do is to make sure the adjustments have not loosened up any (you will notice it start to slap a bit as things wiggle loose - or maybe it is just my daughter growing - LOL )

Anyway, she loves to warm up with it so she knows what she is supposed to feel, and I also notice that her releases are much stronger just after she uses it.


----------



## bowbendr (Jan 5, 2005)

The Shot Trainer is worth anything extra you might pay for it over the Formaster. Far more comfortable and easier to use, in my opinion. Either way, though, you won't be disappointed.


----------

